# FET with prostap?



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I hoping someone can help. 

I've had three fets so far. My normal protocol is to be on the pill,stop,bleed,start hrt progynova tabs abc get cetrotide injection on day one then day five and six,scans, pessaries and then et. All in from start to et,it's about two weeks and then the 2ww. 

However, this time, my clinic has mentioned pill,stop,bleed and prostap. What does prostap do? How long does it take to bleed afterwards? When do I start taking hrt? Is it a longer process?

Sorry for all the questions. 

Xx


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,

Just thought i should reply as all of my cycles have started with prostap. Prostap is an injection that downregulates your system. I can't remember how long it takes to have a bleed but i know that my clinic has you give yourself the injection on the first day of your period then after approx 2 weeks you go in for a scan to check your lining. If it's thin  then you start prognova & the transfer is about 14 -17 days later, with progesterone starting about 5 days prior to transfer.

The prostap lasts for about a month.

I hope that helps a little.

Ruthybee


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Ruthybee,

Thanks for your response. My previous cycles have always included the pill and then cetrotide but not prostap. I phoned and asked and they said that I will get it dayb21 of my cycle and then bleed 7-10 days later and start the hrt tabs. 

Xx


----------

